# Termin: Pflanzenmarkt Lübeck 25.04.2009



## Christine (3. März 2009)

Hallo an alle im Großraum Lübeck!

Empfehlenswert:

Am 25.04.2009 findet auf dem Gelände des Humuswerks Lübeck (HHE GmbH), Raabrede 57, 23560 Lübeck, wieder der alljährliche Pflanzenmarkt statt. Der Eintritt ist frei und man hat die Möglichkeit, an einer Werksführung teilzunehmen.

Hier kann man viele schöne Schnäppchen von privaten und professionellen Anbietern machen und findet so manches Pflänzchen, was vom üblichen 08/15-Baumarkt-Sortiment abweicht, zu moderaten Preisen. Frühes Erscheinen lohnt!

Wer auf diesem immer sehr gut besuchten Markt eigene Überbestände loswerden will: Es wird keine Standgebühr erhoben. Anmeldung bis 14.04.09 an den Veranstalter. Fax 0451-30092323 mit Name, Anschrift, Tel. und Sortiment.


----------

